# New to Pier Fishing



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello everyone:
I know you get tired of the same questions, but I'm gearing up for the upcoming fishing season and need to get a rod/reel for the big boys (kings, cobia, etc). I've seen some people swear by Ugly Sticks (9-11 ft Heavy) and heard good things about Penn Slammer reels. Any other rigs that would hold up to the abuse I hope the fish put them through? thanks, :thumbup:Ga Transplant


----------



## Texas9 (Feb 1, 2012)

Try and get a used gator rod. They are tough as hell. I'd look for a t90l or t80l. For a reel stay away from the new penns. Most people like to use a manual real, so I would suggest learning to do that. It makes several things much easier. For a manual reel, look for a used 706z or a 704z with a manual kit. 

Good luck.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Ga Transplant said:


> Hello everyone:
> I know you get tired of the same questions, but I'm gearing up for the upcoming fishing season and need to get a rod/reel for the big boys (kings, cobia, etc). I've seen some people swear by Ugly Sticks (9-11 ft Heavy) and heard good things about Penn Slammer reels. Any other rigs that would hold up to the abuse I hope the fish put them through? thanks, :thumbup:Ga Transplant


Check your pm


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks Texas9, I'll do some hunting around and see what I can find. I look forward to seeing you all on the pier. GT


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pier Fishing*

I have a Mitchell 402 Spinning reel with a custom 9 foot rod that has withstood the combat fishing from the piers for many years. It has some scars, but they give it character. C2


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

I agree C2, every scar tells a story...I've got some rods with interesting stories as well. Ever combat fished in Alaska? Thanks for the info.


----------



## BowChamp (Nov 24, 2009)

GT, Any reel that will hold about 300yds. of 15lb. line and has a good working drag will cath a king from the pier. It does'nt have to be fancy to get the job done. An 8' to 9' rod is the normall on the pier. Wish you luck this season.


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

I appreciate the input BC. I look forward to putting some faces to names this season. Good luck to you as well. GT


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

One other question, what size wire leader should I be using? Do you use leader for cobia and kings? GT


----------



## BowChamp (Nov 24, 2009)

For kings you will see from 30lb to 60lb seven strand leaders about 30" long with a #4 to #1 4 strong treble hook. I'm not that up on cobia. Gonna be trying them for the first time this year.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

check out the Shimano Teramar.


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Texas9 said:


> Try and get a used gator rod. They are tough as hell. I'd look for a t90l or t80l. For a reel stay away from the new penns. Most people like to use a manual real, so I would suggest learning to do that. It makes several things much easier. For a manual reel, look for a used 706z or a 704z with a manual kit.
> 
> Good luck.


I've caught plenty of nice kings a new 750ssm they work just fine. Its more preference than anything. I prefer my 302's for kings for the most part though. You can pick a super decked out one from a guy called "Squidder" who is on here as well Panhandlepierfishing.com. You can also find them on ebay for 30-40 in very good condidtion. Most people like to add ht100's, the power handle, and a manual pickup from ebay if you go that way. You can also look into the Shimano Spheros reels, and can add a manual pickup from shimano for them as another option for something new for a decent price. Use a 30-60# mono leader for cobia. 27 or 30 sevenstrand for kings. Hope that helps a little too.


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

Just make shure yur not in pcola pier this year if yur new then u WILL have a hard time. Just bx there will be a cobia tournmnt n it is not pretty. But if u do go to pcola pier make sure u do not bring ani kids just bx there will be about 50 3oz jigs swinging around. Again it is not pretty!


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up GruBZ. I have no intention of fighting that crowd. I've done the combat fishing in Alaska, but at least there I had a clue what I was doing. I'll leave the tournament to the old hats! 
Thanks for the info tober, always looking for help on making decent choices. Tight lines!! GT


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Ga Transplant said:


> Thanks for the heads up GruBZ. I have no intention of fighting that crowd. I've done the combat fishing in Alaska, but at least there I had a clue what I was doing. I'll leave the tournament to the old hats!
> Thanks for the info tober, always looking for help on making decent choices. Tight lines!! GT



Don't let GruBz intimidate you. Check it out for yourself, It is not that bad on the week days. Weekends can be pretty crazy. The most important thing you can do is watch, and take note of how things tend to operate on the pier!


----------

